# Ashi and Winston xmas pics



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute pictures!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Eva said:


> Great pictures


I didn't realize they made a short hair smooth coat Havanese. That is too cool!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ashi's mom said:


> I didn't realize they made a short hair smooth coat Havanese. That is too cool!


Yep, both of Todd's parent's have a recessive gene that caused him to have a short coat...but I think that he's perfect :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute! I love the third one!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Now those are just cute photos...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute pictures!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Winston looks great in his hat!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are cute pictures!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The Santa hat with the tongue.......ound:ound: Really GREAT pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh..those kids look like they are being good and ready for Santa to fill their stockings !!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie says hi neighbors! 
They look very adorable together. I had a bulldog growing up and he was such a creampuff. Very gassy, but a real sweetheart.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, cute!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute with her sitting on his head! I bet that was a hard one to get.


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice comments. 
I was holding Ashi behind a black curtain to get the shot!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ow!! That's soooo cute!!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

too cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------

